# Online experience redraw circuits



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

Does it matter which way you take a line going from negative to positive when you are redrawing? There doesn't seem to be a single person out there with a video going from negative to positive terminal they all are math guys going from positive to negative.

NCCER class I'm in goes negative to positive, I don't know why it would matter as your getting all the information through the formulas either way? But the book made a big deal saying they go negative to positive whereas engineers tend to go positive to negative.


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

Electron Current vs. Conventional Current



http://web.engr.oregonstate.edu/~traylor/ece112/beamer_lectures/elect_flow_vs_conv_I.pdf





It is important to realize that the difference between conventional current flow and electron flow in no way effects any real-world behavior or computational results. In general, analyzing an electrical circuit yields results that are independent of the assumed direction of current flow. Conventional current flow is the standard that most all of the world follows.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

And the best physics professors know and explain all of that before they draw the first circuit.


----------



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

That's cool, because if it doesn't matter and why should it. Because current in = current out then the formulas will work either way. I'll just practice his method a few times till I'm comfortable with it then.


----------



## BillyMac59 (Sep 12, 2019)

This is DC circuit analysis 101. Basic or entry level in trade school. The only time in the video where current flow is even alluded to is in the identification of the battery terminals. It direction of current flow has no outcome in this example as it deals with purely resistive loads. The exercise is to show you concrete examples of how current and voltage are affected by series and parallel circuits.


----------



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

@ValeoBill are you saying that with a different example that current flow direction will change outcomes of data from using the redraw positive to negative?


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Both drawings are going to look the same at the end. Just mirror a image, connections don't care.


----------



## BillyMac59 (Sep 12, 2019)

No....just the opposite...the voltage drop across each resistor and the current flow through each will not change....it's a problem in arithmetic, not physics


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Unless there are diodes it doesn't really matter.


----------

